# I am proposing a website for all specialised alg sets!



## JoshFarrell (Apr 21, 2015)

*I am proposing a Website for Specialist Alg-Sets!*
http://joshuafarrell.16mb.com

Hello, I have created the website www.joshuafarrell.16mb.com (sorry its a default subdomain), on the website is currently some small alg-sets I have created which are probably not incredibly useful but each have some algorithms that are worth learning. I am proposing that anyone who has a very specific alg-set or just generally different alg-set, who doesn't have a place on the web or would like a place on the web, can have their place here. If you would like your alg-set on the website or want help or whatever email me here, '[email protected]'.

I am currently working on improving the alg-sets on the website and any help with that would be appreciated (especially with the T-perm page). Also if anybody would like help creating an alg-set would would love to help. 

I am also currently sorting out the website code itself and trying to think of a better name and possibly a redesign.

*If you think you can help in anyway, please do not hesitate to tell me!*


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the T-perm page, but for some reason I can't scroll down.


----------



## IllegalLaws (Apr 21, 2015)

Ollie said:


> for some reason I can't scroll down.



Yeah, I can't either.


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 21, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I like the T-perm page, but for some reason I can't scroll down.



Ok that should be fixed.


----------



## cubingbrothers (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice! Awesome Website!


----------



## MeMyselfAndCube (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG That is my new F Perm!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice site! If you want to make it look nicer, then you should use Bootstrap.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 22, 2015)

Your F-perm is missing one F move in the undoing of the setup.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 22, 2015)

Found a better Ja and Na perm! Thanks!
I look forward to seeing you website eventually grow into a major cubing site.


----------



## Chree (Apr 22, 2015)

King Mike said:


> Found a better Ja and Na perm! Thanks!
> I look forward to seeing you website eventually grow into a major cubing site.



Yeah, I've never seen that Ja before. Pretty rad. Lots of really cool algs on this page!

Edit: Wouldn't this Y-Perm fit into your T-Perm set? {F} R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') {F'}
F setup, T perm with sexy at the end, undo setup.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you familiar with the Alg Database?


----------



## MrMan (Apr 22, 2015)

For A(b) : Mirror left wide T-perm !


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 22, 2015)

Chree said:


> Yeah, I've never seen that Ja before. Pretty rad. Lots of really cool algs on this page!
> 
> Edit: Wouldn't this Y-Perm fit into your T-Perm set? {F} R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') {F'}
> F setup, T perm with sexy at the end, undo setup.





Yh nice one thank you thats a great algorithm, and I find that Ja algorithm so much nice and faster than the original one I used with L moves, I was like a second faster as soon as I learnt it.



MrMan said:


> For A(b) : Mirror left wide T-perm !



Hi, its a nice algorithm but I haven't really added any left handed ones yet if I did I could basically do every algorithm that way, and its fairly intuitive.


----------



## unsolved (Apr 23, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> Hello, I have created the website www.joshuafarrell.16mb.com



I like the font. What is it?


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the F-Perm has something wrong at the end, check it out.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with a lot here, this page is very nice! Its very useful for me because I am currently learning full PLL. I am definitely bookmarking this website!


----------



## Chree (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's another T-Like alg for a U-COLL/ZBLL. I saw it on algdb a while back. It's stupid long, but can be done fast:

(R' F) (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R F' R

So it's like... take the T Perm, move Sexy to the end, turn the first R2 into just an R, and tack on a sledgehammer at the end.

Also, I'd be really interested to see someone come up with a T-Like alg for V Perm.


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> Also, I'd be really interested to see someone come up with a T-Like alg for V Perm.


[R' U' R U': F perm]


----------



## Chree (Apr 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> [R' U' R U': F perm]



So basically...

{(R' U' R U')(R' U' F')} T perm {Undo}

Nevermind... not as cool as I was hoping for.


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> So basically...
> 
> {(R' U' R U')(R' U' F')} T perm {Undo}
> 
> Nevermind... not as cool as I was hoping for.


Well, you didn't say it had to be _good_


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice algorithm I will defiantly be adding that and if you think of or find any more it would be great to hear of them. This applies to absolutely everyone, if you think you can help improve the website I am happy to hear your ideas. 




Chree said:


> Here's another T-Like alg for a U-COLL/ZBLL. I saw it on algdb a while back. It's stupid long, but can be done fast:
> 
> (R' F) (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R F' R
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 23, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> I think the F-Perm has something wrong at the end, check it out.




Thank you after checking from a previous comment and again later on, I finally found it , for some reason I just couldn't see the mistake!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2015)

[R' F r: Jb-perm] (R' F r R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' r' F' R)

[L F: Jb-perm] (L F R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' F' L')

little 1LLL things with J perm in it


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> [R' F r: Jb-perm] (R' F r R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' r' F' R)


Coincidence: I posted another setup-to-Jb-alg for this case in IRC half an hour ago:
[19:30] <LouisdM> Don't know if people know this 1lLL alg already, but: r' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' M'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> Coincidence: I posted another setup-to-Jb-alg for this case in IRC half an hour ago:
> [19:30] <LouisdM> Don't know if people know this 1lLL alg already, but: r' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' M'



ha, nice! that one's better, I think


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 23, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> ha, nice! that one's better, I think



Nice! I will be adding all of these algorithms tomorrow, once I have generated the images tonight. Any more will be well appreciated, also with the algorithms above is there any way you can slightly modify them to get another algorithm? Like I did on the website with 1LLL.


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2015)

L perm:
r' b' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' F U
*r' U r' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' M' U' r*


----------



## whauk (Apr 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> Also, I'd be really interested to see someone come up with a T-Like alg for V Perm.



Are you aware of L' U' L U L' T-perm L U' L' U L?


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 23, 2015)

whauk said:


> Are you aware of L' U' L U L' T-perm L U' L' U L?



Wow nice algorithm, that will be great!


----------



## Chree (Apr 23, 2015)

whauk said:


> Are you aware of L' U' L U L' T-perm L U' L' U L?



I was not, and that's pretty good


----------



## JoshFarrell (Apr 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> I was not, and that's pretty good



Already on the site!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2015)

whauk said:


> Are you aware of L' U' L U L' T-perm L U' L' U L?



for me that was the obvious one, 24 moves though... >.<


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 24, 2015)

The random background image is cool, but it loads sort of late. You should fix it...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 24, 2015)

For the first OH WV alg, I use z R' U' R2 D R' D' R2 U z'
Unless you're avoiding rotations, although z rotations in OH are really fast and pretty much regripless.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2015)

I honestly prefer the 'mirror': R U R' U' R U2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r) R' U R U' R'
did T-perm+U2 to save a move. It's still pretty bad, but it's only one move longer and it keeps it <R,U,F>

(you can also replace r R' with M' but that's pretty clunky for me to execute)


----------

